# An alternative method to 'search' the forums



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't believe that this would be news in this stage of human evolution, but I guess it won't hurt to repeat it: if you can't find what you are looking for using the forum's search function (see the small red bar at the top of every page) (and to do fine-grained 'exact' searches, you really need to do 'advanced searching'), you can always use Google by using its search field like this to search for:

e.g. topics mentioning 'zfs' *and* 'installation' (both words needed, but not in that order or combination)


```
[B]site:forums.freebsd.org[/B] +zfs +installation
```

or "ISO" *or* "IMG" (one of the words needed)


```
[B]site:forums.freebsd.org[/B] iso img
```

or the exact string "usb disk"


```
[B]site:forums.freebsd.org[/B] "usb disk"
```

Google indexes these forums in (almost) real-time, so you get fresh results for every search.


----------



## fender0107401 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sometimes, there is a learning curve.

Newcomers may ask naive questions without searching.

I prefer google and our great handbook, they always work.


----------

